# online booking to El Garrofer



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just over a week ago I did an online booking for several nights at El Garrofer in Sitges using their online form and backed by a credit card. I'm a bit worried because I've not heard anything at all from them. They don't seem to have taken anything from my card account.

Has anyone booked with them this way and had a similar wait ? My Spanish is not up to phoning to ask if they have my order unfortunately so I guess I'll wait another day or two and write using Babel Fish or the dictionary ! 

G


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi G  

Perhaps the site office isn't open for business yet ? 
I would try calling, many site operators understand a bit of English..


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

They speak German, French & perfect English, in fact we think the managers and reception staff are Dutch - so whatever language you care to try I'm sure they will understand you!.

It's not a bad site within biking distance of the beaches via the back roads. 
Lively at weekends with the resident Spanish campers/vanners.

Julie John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very much - very reassuring. I'll ring them on Monday and check the booking.

I'm pretty good in person in a foreign language as I do a good line in mime to fill in the gaps but it doesn't help on the phone - I can't gesture while I'm holding it.  

G


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly, we have tried the same as you with no result. I rang the site and they only take bookings for their bungalows, you cannot pre book for a motorhome. We are going in June and the girl said to ring a few days before to check availability. It seems a strange way to run a business but they must know best. It does seem a bit odd when they have a booking form on the web site!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

bertieburstner said:


> Grizzly, we have tried the same as you with no result. I rang the site and they only take bookings for their bungalows, you cannot pre book for a motorhome. when they have a booking form quote]
> 
> Thanks BB. I meant to update this post as I e-mailed them and got the same answer. They assure me that the site has 500 places and there will always be a place for us but as it will be Easter weekend I'd have been happier with a booking. Given that they take your CC they could take a small deposit against a no-show and then book you a place.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

I have just found out that they are members of a scheme called Campingcard ACSI found at www.campingcard.com. We have used this before. Basically you pay £5.75 for a book which comes with a discount card. The campsites charge between 11 and 14 euro's a night out of season. Garrofer charges 14, which is about £10 ie half price. Don't know if Easter counts but for us in June it will save us loads. Better than camping cheque scheme as you don't have to pay in advance. As I say we have used it before and it's excellent. There are 950 sites around Europe.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks for this. I'll phone them tomorrow to check they can send us a card before we go.

Another plus for this site - this could save me the cost of the subscription in one night.

Thanks again

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The ACSI card has been mentioned a few times on here.
See this threadfor one  :-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10915.html&highlight=acsi

There is a web site. http://www.campingcard.co.uk/


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Many thanks for this. I'll phone them tomorrow to check they can send us a card before we go.
> 
> Another plus for this site - this could save me the cost of the subscription in one night.
> 
> ...


Hello

Do you have a phone no for the Acsi. I couldnt find one the other day so sent a cheque. You cant pay on line.

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Quote Motorhomer

Do you have a phone no for the Acsi. I couldnt find one the other day so sent a cheque. You cant pay on line.

Motorhomer[/quote]

See Question 1 on the FAQ section ( at the top of the page). It gives you a phone number ( 0870 432 8226) and e-mail address ( [email protected]) and an address in Sherbourne Warwickshire

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Quote Motorhomer

Do you have a phone no for the Acsi. I couldnt find one the other day so sent a cheque. You cant pay on line.

Motorhomer[/quote]

See Question 1 on the FAQ section ( at the top of the page in the UK section). It gives you a phone number ( 0870 432 8226) and e-mail address ( [email protected]) and an address in Sherbourne Warwickshire

G


----------

